# Neuspeed power module review



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm glad to say how happy I'm with the modification. Easy 10 min. install on my 2017 Passat. Finally I feel like I have the power of what the Passat should of had from the beginning. Not only it's way punchier off the line but my favorite part is that I finally have more power during highway speeds in 5th and 6th gear. I no longer have to down shift to pass a car going uphill or even straight on the highway. I wish our Passats would have come with a 2.0T not 1.8T. But finally after few mods I'm pushing about 220hp and 230 trq at the crank. Mods are K&N replacement drop in filter, 3" Magnaflow cat-back exhaust and now Neuspeed module.

As I was saying I wish I had a 2.0T gen 3 instead as that's what my wife has in her 2014 Beetle R-line with same Neuspeed module and K&N filter. Let me tell you her car is so fast and puts the power to the ground well with about 265hp and 280 trq at the crank (based on other people dynos with same mods). It would of easily wooped on my MK4 R32 when I had it. I will confirm that shortly after taking her car to the 1/4 mile track this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I am considering one of those DINANTRONICS units, due to it's connectivity to your android device/phone,
-via- BT so you can select one of three modes, one being OE. Just can't bring myself to pay $300.00
for a jumpered in unit.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

PowerslavePA said:


> I am considering one of those DINANTRONICS units, due to it's connectivity to your android device/phone,
> -via- BT so you can select one of three modes, one being OE. Just can't bring myself to pay $300.00
> for a jumpered in unit.


Ok let me know how it works for ya. I don't know anybody that was brave enough to try that one. You get for what you pay for.


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

vr6-kamil said:


> I'm glad to say how happy I'm with the modification. Easy 10 min. install on my 2017 Passat. Finally I feel like I have the power of what the Passat should of had from the beginning. Not only it's way punchier off the line but my favorite part is that I finally have more power during highway speeds in 5th and 6th gear. I no longer have to down shift to pass a car going uphill or even straight on the highway. I wish our Passats would have come with a 2.0T not 1.8T. But finally after few mods I'm pushing about 220hp and 230 trq at the crank. Mods are K&N replacement drop in filter, 3" Magnaflow cat-back exhaust and now Neuspeed module.
> 
> As I was saying I wish I had a 2.0T gen 3 instead as that's what my wife has in her 2014 Beetle R-line with same Neuspeed module and K&N filter. Let me tell you her car is so fast and puts the power to the ground well with about 265hp and 280 trq at the crank (based on other people dynos with same mods). It would of easily wooped on my MK4 R32 when I had it. I will confirm that shortly after taking her car to the 1/4 mile track this summer.
> 
> ...


I'm trading in my 17 GLI today for a 17 RLine. Glad to know you're happy with the gains. I'll be pulling my Power Module off before going to the dealer today and transferring it to the Passat R. Glad it's the same part number.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I got one for my 2015 Sport, and it works well.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Past month or so, just started getting issues with it. I now have a 100% dead spot at WOT
acceleration. It is right at the shift point, I have absolutely NO power until I back off the throttle. 
My foot is to the floor, the car starts coasting. I back off the throttle, it will accelerate again. 
Was not doing that before, just had trans clutch chatter when it shifted, now it completely
dies.

I went to pass a Semi, and was changing lanes when it just completely shut down and 
I almost clipped the front of the truck. SO, naturally the driver hi-beamed me and blasted 
the horn... I have a CB radio, and explained to the driver what happened... Scared the living 
hell out of me....

Any ideas? Was fine till about a month ago...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

PowerslavePA said:


> Past month or so, just started getting issues with it. I now have a 100% dead spot at WOT
> acceleration. It is right at the shift point, I have absolutely NO power until I back off the throttle.
> My foot is to the floor, the car starts coasting. I back off the throttle, it will accelerate again.
> Was not doing that before, just had trans clutch chatter when it shifted, now it completely
> ...


Well, looks like you have vcds, so autoscan that thing! You probably have already. Also from your prior posts, there was a comment about an intake... tsk tsk!!! Also what octane and what MODE were you in?

I installed a dinan sport last night and only fired up the car in stock mode to check for CEL's, will give it a run later this morning. The DS worked well in the last car, an F30.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

PowerslavePA said:


> Past month or so, just started getting issues with it. I now have a 100% dead spot at WOT
> acceleration. It is right at the shift point, I have absolutely NO power until I back off the throttle.
> My foot is to the floor, the car starts coasting. I back off the throttle, it will accelerate again.
> Was not doing that before, just had trans clutch chatter when it shifted, now it completely
> ...


Weird, I doubt that it's the module causing that. There are a lot of things to check. I'd start by removing the module as it only takes less than 30 mins and try to duplicate the issue with out it and see what happens. How long have you had the module, did you contact Neuspeed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

vr6-kamil said:


> Weird, I doubt that it's the module causing that. There are a lot of things to check. I'd start by removing the module as it only takes less than 30 mins and try to duplicate the issue with out it and see what happens. How long have you had the module, did you contact Neuspeed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't happen with the module disconnected.

I bought the module here, used, and as I said, worked fine for a bit, I installed
it 09/03/17. Thought it was longer than that, so it's only been just over a month,
seemed so much longer with all the miles I run It's only when I have the pedal 
to the floor @ WOT. So, it was good for the 1st 2 weeks then, not a month ago.

I still have some other things to do, plugs for one...

It still works, as long as I apply even pressure on the fuel pedal, and still has more
power over stock, but if I mash the pedal to the floor, I get the deadness as soon as
it shifts. That started two weeks ago...

I only have it on the +4 boost, for 91 octane fuel. There is no where around here
to get 100+ Octate for the higher setting (+6). The best I can do here is 93,
and I have to go to a Sunoco for that. 

Just wondering is anyone else has had an issue... It's still cool, I can control it, just
wondered why it started doing that stuff later on.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

PowerslavePA said:


> Don't happen with the module disconnected.
> 
> I bought the module here, used, and as I said, worked fine for a bit, I installed
> it 09/03/17. Thought it was longer than that, so it's only been just over a month,
> ...



Ok, you have the neuspeed one...your prior post suggested the Dinan Sport. Dinan is running just fine here! Are you getting any codes? You did state in a prior post (not here) that you had a VCDS.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

syntrix said:


> Ok, you have the neuspeed one...your prior post suggested the Dinan Sport. Dinan is running just fine here! Are you getting any codes? You did state in a prior post (not here) that you had a VCDS.


Call Neuspeed to help diag the issue. They may or may not know but you'll never know unless you ask. Chances are if it's the module other people experienced it and spoke with Neuspeed about it. I have had 3 Neuspeed module on 3 different cars with no issues. As a matter of fact on my Passat I'm running the at the race 6 psi + setting on 92 octane fuel and runs great. ( spoke with Neuspeed and they said it's ok to run on race setting with 91 oct as long as you're not tracking the car).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I put mine on the +6 setting, and WOW, what a difference. I did not go WOT at any
time, but man, it pulls nice. It also works on the 93 octane, as said.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

PowerslavePA said:


> I put mine on the +6 setting, and WOW, what a difference. I did not go WOT at any
> time, but man, it pulls nice. It also works on the 93 octane, as said.


I do WOT on 6+ all the time on 92 octane fuel. No issues and torque is amazing. I wish transmission was better or at least a DSG though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

syntrix said:


> Well, looks like you have vcds, so autoscan that thing! You probably have already. Also from your prior posts, there was a comment about an intake... tsk tsk!!! Also what octane and what MODE were you in?
> 
> I installed a dinan sport last night and only fired up the car in stock mode to check for CEL's, will give it a run later this morning. The DS worked well in the last car, an F30.


Well what are your thoughts and expierence with the DS? Been considering this but can’t really justify as I’m happy with stock and the Remus responder.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I went to pass a truck one night (+6 setting), it backfired through the intake,
the EPC light came on and I could smell fuel. No power loss, or any issues 
right afterward, and the EPC light did not come back on at the next key off/on 
(stop/start) cycle.

I went back down to +4, still had that complete loss of power issue
at stomp WOT -vs- easing the pedal to WOT.

New plugs and RS3 coil packs seems to have fixed the problem...
Back on the +6 setting, but the trans can't handle it... I get lots
of chatter between gears at WOT.


----------

